# Does Your Dog 'Mingle' With Guests You Have Over?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I posted this somewhere else, and the answers were pretty much the same. Since the holidays are pretty much here, does your dog stay out amongst your guests, or do you have them in another part of the house? This isn't about your dog living there and having the right to be out. I was just wondering what you prefer to do with them or does it just depend?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm very careful when I have guests over and the dogs are out. Hondo doesn't want to be a social butterfly. He'll greet and then ignore. 

My main concern is for some reason folks think the best thing to do is feed the dog. I don't want any of my dogs eating tempting treats from everyone who wants the dog to like him. And it doesn't matter how often I say, "Please don't feed the dog(s)" someone is going to feed them anyway. 

If I have a lot of folks over, all the dogs get crated. If it's just a handfull and I can keep an eye on things, I'll have them out. Honestly, most of the time we are all outside. If people are over and we are inside due to adverse weather conditions, I put the dogs up.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

It depends on who is over. Long ago I gave up on the "it's their house too" concept that my guests had to like it. 

Once in my home the dogs are very social and like to interact with the guests. Since our guests are usually regulars I know who I want them to be around, and who is likely to either act like an idiot or a tease. 

It's like when walking them. It's my job to protect them and not put them in bad situations.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My house is my dog(s) home. This is their safe place and by my ethos as much theirs as it is mine. I know they don't pay taxes and upkeep and legally they have no rights to the place in any court or law. However, they do guard and watch the house as best they can. Following that line of reasoning my dogs belong here and have run of the place. They are well mannered(okay that's a fib, they are becoming mannered). They say hello and figure out who is most likely to give rubs(no treats, that's my bag). The pup(Allie) is an attention whore, she wil butterfly all the live long day. Cable will greet, get a rub or two and then retire to his bed and watch the proceedings. If food is involved both will helicopter a bit, till I tell them to knock it off.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is not into the 'meet & greet' scene. More like meat & eat.

She will bark at you until I tell her to stop and you'll be lucky if you can get up to use the bathroom.

She sits at my side or on the couch and will watch every move you make until you leave.

I would have to crate her if you wanted to move around the house.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Depends on the size of the gathering. If its everybody who are regulars. They greet get affection and whatever treats I have handy,then they go off to do what they do.They are definitely my dogs in that a couple times my SIL took each for a stroll around the property and they were like" where's the Mom?" . They (chevy does not understand why they cant just sit on the floor as she believes our family room couch is hers. More then 10 people they go out.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

We let him around, he knows all friends, only rule is not to feed him anything.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

My small dogs stay inside and my shepherd is put outside when they arrive and then let in unless they have small children. She is great with children but a lot of kids are scared and I don't want her to accidentally jump on anyone.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter is a social butterfly with people we accept into our home. A friend of ours who he loves raised his voice in anger on the phone with his ex last week, and was facing me, and Hunter stood up from where he was sleeping and stood in front of me and postured. Hunter is a total mush and snuggle bug, as long as you don't mess with me. Haha.


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

Char baby in her prime days was a velcro to me. She would sniff and investigate the person(s) but for the most part she was right back at my side.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My dogs love being around my family. They get excited, so I do bring them out one at a time so they can say hi to everyone. My one cat is a problem, he has to be locked up if we want to eat in peace.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Echo is all about hangin' out. He likes to say hi, then mingle, then lay somewhere (usually the middle of the room...keeps people on their toes) and observe.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if my guess don't mind him being out then he's out. my dog knows
"go to your bed", "stay", "no", "back up" "move over", etc. so
he's no problem when guess are here.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

We don't have a lot of guests, except for my Mom, who comes over pretty much every Sunday.

My Mom is quite the animal lover and especially likes white animals.

At one point, I noticed she wasn't interacting with Hans at all and asked her why. Her reply? "I just don't know what to DO with him!" I had to laugh.

She isn't used to big dogs, and in the early days before he had very much training, I guess he could seem pretty rambunctious and intimidating.

Sometimes* I *still don't know what to DO with him, LOL!







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It depends. When we used to host Christmas and my inlaws would come over I put the dogs up. My FIL did not like dogs in the house, but having them down was easier than going to their house (my MIL tended to like to cook things so their was no life and no juice left in the meat). 

Most people though it is love me, love my dogs.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

when we have guest over for dinner (especially people who have never met our dog) its usually a good time and a good laugh. kato always goes around the dinner table hoping to give kisses for food. i've converted a few people who were very hesitant and had a bias against shepherds into seeing them in a new light. i've had plenty of memorable reactions to a big bad german shepherd giving a stranger a kiss.

20131124_203530.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My husband is kind of anti-social, we seldom have guests at home.
At his work he is different and is very social, people in an out all day. Molly will be OK with business guests as long as they do not go in our small office area, Molly has declared off limits.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

No. It's stressful enough having people over _without_ having to keep after him and make sure he doesn't get into trouble. He adores people, especially strangers entering the house, and he goes completely crazy. He turns into a rampaging pony-sized puppy. He gallops full speed through the house grabbing things off of the ground, couches, tables and throws them in the air or tries to give them to people. It's ridiculous and I can only manage him with constant commands which really wears me out and makes it so I can't do any sort of socializing at all. So I put him in the backyard and if people want to go see him they can. And then I don't have to worry about him sneaking food or bothering people who may not like dogs. 

Not to mention his tail is usually assaulting someone or clearing off all the beer cans/bottles and wine classes on the coffee tables. He's just too big and gets _way_ too excited.


----------



## Darkthunderplotts (Oct 28, 2013)

Hannah is just a puppy yet but mingles looking for attention Odin finds a quiet corner after greeting everyone


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just realized that the poll question is asking if your dogs likes to mingle but the OP is asking what do you do with your dog when company is over, so my above post might be confusing. Yes, he loves loves loves mingling with people. But no, I do not let him have free roam of the house when company is over. He likes mingling _too_ much.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like the social butterfly. Actually I was wondering about both situations, so you answered everything.





Syaoransbear said:


> I just realized that the poll question is asking if your dogs likes to mingle but the OP is asking what do you do with your dog when company is over, so my above post might be confusing. Yes, he loves loves loves mingling with people. But no, I do not let him have free roam of the house when company is over. He likes mingling _too_ much.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, but. Mine get very excited when the doorbell rings and will bark when people come in the house. We rarely have guests over, so this is a difficult issue to fully tackle, so we leash them at first, until they calm down. I like to give them something to do, a bully stick or a stuffed Kong or something, so by the time they're done, the guests have been there awhile and are less of a novelty. Or I may just keep them on leash and feed them treats for remaining calmly in a down for a period of time. Then, I'll drop the leashes and let them drag them for a few minutes, until I'm sure they're not going to jump all over everybody, and then take the leashes off. 

When we have people over for Thanksgiving or Christmas, where there's going to be food on the counter in the kitchen while we're eating in the dining room, I'll put the dogs out in the garage pen until we're done. Without guests they'll usually remain in a down by the table with us, but it's just easier not to have to pay close attention to what the dogs are doing when we're entertaining dinner guests, and Halo can STILL not be trusted around food if she thinks she can get away with anything!


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Happy is very timid. Any one that comes into our home that she hasn't grown up around or has met a couple of times, she barks and growls and runs up to my bedroom or she'll watch from the stairs. She isn't aggressive in anyway she just acts terrified and I try getting guests to give her treats and she won't even take them. I usually pick her up and have to carry her downstairs and ill put her on the couch so people can pet her. Or she'll run into her crate because she loves her crate. I just don't understand it because I try so hard to socialize her. We've gone to the local dog park everyday for the past two months and she's great with other dogs but if anyone tries touching her or gets near her she runs from them. Or she'll just stay inbetween my legs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Havoc and Tempest will be mingling happily all day tomorrow. It actually may be a bit overwhelming for Temps. Havoc will give kisses and may tempt one of the kids into a chase game.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Depends on who's here and what's going on. 

Duke doesn't do well with children and he's petrified of older people (due to past abuse)... so he can't be out with any kids or when my mother and grandmother are here (or any older people... woman especially). The girls are non-stop and extremely active, so if we've got a lot of people over, or when we're doing work around the house... it's safer to not be tripping over any dogs. They're usually for that crated.

There's only a few people (mostly my siblings and a few close friends) that I can trust and allow all the dogs out with. My dog's grew up around them and they are used to large breeds.... the dogs adore them. When they're here, my dogs get to stay out.

People we barely known, or strangers.... all dogs are crated, 100% of the time.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Well my dog is still a puppy (13 weeks old) I've been socializing him a lot with my friends and people at the dog park near my friends house, and he hasnt been having any problems mingling with people at my house hehe.


----------



## ILoveMyGSDBanjo (Nov 19, 2013)

Banjo likes to go and smell everyone all the time. Especially if they are eating something lol. But a stern "No" will keep her from bothering people. She especially likes to run around with little kids too, she just adores them and they love playing with her.  She loves everyone once she gets used to them being around.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Is humping their leg considered mingling? Bllaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## KanesCash (Nov 6, 2012)

Both of mine are attention seekers, they'll go around the living room or where everyone is and sit until the person pets them. Usually if i have people over for a fight night or things like that, i make sure i run with the dogs for a few miles cuz they can get a bit annoying at times


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I just received a call from my sister inviting Lisl to come along with me today to her house for Thanksgiving.

That was nice of her to invite us. 

When Lisl is in someone else's house she acts like a perfect Lady and is social with everyone. 

She is very territorial at home though.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> when we have guest over for dinner (especially people who have never met our dog) its usually a good time and a good laugh. kato always goes around the dinner table hoping to give kisses for food. i've converted a few people who were very hesitant and had a bias against shepherds into seeing them in a new light. i've had plenty of memorable reactions to a big bad german shepherd giving a stranger a kiss.
> 
> 20131124_203530.mp4 - YouTube


The fact your dog tries to get food from people at the dinner table in my opinion shows lack of training. Have you considered training your dog to sit quietly on a mat whilst you and your guest eat at the dinner table.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> The fact your dog tries to get food from people at the dinner table in my opinion shows lack of training. Have you considered training your dog to sit quietly on a mat whilst you and your guest eat at the dinner table.


aww are you sad your "advanced obedience trained" dog cant politely sit there and only give kisses when asked?!? dont be jealous. just love your dogs for how they are. btw my dog can sit quietly and let us eat. the fact that he is SO WELL TRAINED that we can eat with or without him at the table makes for a fun and entertaining dinner environment


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Most of the time they will be around to a certain degree Bella likes to welcome everyone and be nosy lol and then when that's over she's gone and will come to check in from time to time ..


The puppy will be around as long as he's calm but when he gets excited and stops listening I put him in his crate for a little time out lol..


I don't have any problems with them being around as long as I can always have an eye on them because we mostly have a ton of kids around and I never leave them unattended. Although it is just much easy having them put away just one less worry and one less body trip over at a family event


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

All my dogs thought people only visit in order to see them.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi is out and about with our guests EXCEPT if there are children there who we don't know very well, are live wires (Heidi would correct them), or small kids whose faces are at eye level with her. I just don't trust her completely with kids or faces. Most of the children who come to our home are trustworthy with Heidi and it's fine. Otherwise, she goes in the bedroom.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Depends. 

When my little 3 year nephew is over, I put the shepherds in the other room. He likes them, but they all want to lick him in the face! I'm afraid they are going to knock him over in their enthusiasm. 

When my father is visiting, I only let one dog at a time be around him. He is an 80 year old above-the-knee amputee, and the last thing he needs is to fall over 3 GSDs who insist on escorting him through the house!

Everyone else is fair game. You come over, you have 3 great big shepherds in the room with you. Sage will goose you. Carly will drop a ball in your lap. 9 month old Russell will probably slobber around on you. Fun times. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Certainly not all of them all the time. 

It does depend on who is over, some people I will just leave the dogs downstairs in the sunroom. But most of the people are ok with one dog at a time.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I chose yes, but not the whole time. To be more accurate, if I have a lot of people over (extremely rare) my GSD can come out for a bit. She gets very excited so it isn't pleasant for some people, so I usually wait until they leave. If I only have one or two people over (still rare) she can stay out the whole time.

My mix does not come out to visit with a crowd, but can be around a small group. My husky can come out the same as the GSD (at different times). My poodle can stay out as long as I am willing to hold him. He is not a people lover due to no socialization as a puppy.


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Archer is quite happy to greet guests, then he chills out on the floor until they leave. He's unperturbed by them and has never been fed from the table so doesn't try to look for food if people eat.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

depends how well mine knows them if its my parents shes all over them because they were there her whole life just about

if its a friend it depends also if she knows them, if its a stranger i usually put her away if i dont wanna do the whole introduction thing and some are scared of big dogs. 

Mine always wants to make friends with people who ignore her, the ones who pay attention to her she will ignore. She will usually just sniff once then wait a few hours before checking them out again as long as im there. If i am not there she doesnt let anyone near even if she knows them other than my parents.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

My three shepherds always mingle with our guests and then usually lay down by my side or retreat to their own beds to play with their toys once the excitement wears off.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cujo died about a year ago, around this time. 

Cujo mingled with everyone. He barked at everyone coming in, and as soon as they were in, and let him know they weren't afraind of him, he was happy to see them all. 

But he was protective of my mother, particularly her health and well-being. Cujo would come into the room and stare at a visitor if they were there at an ungodly hour. He would continue to stare at them, until they realized it was late, and they had better be going. 

Darn, I miss that dog!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Tyson will come out and bark at whoever, greet them with a slight tail wag and hand lick then lay down at the door and watch them for the rest of the visit, he will just lay their and stare right at them the whole time.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, I just hosted a Christmas party at my house with 40+ guests and my dog Riley was the star of the night!! He loved meeting everyone and they loved him... the only downside was that I felt like I should have given every guest a lint roller as a parting gift because it seems that a White GSD and black tights/pants/coats are not a good mix :laugh:

Love my dog. I am so thankful that I had the opportunity to foster and then adopt him.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, Tara is very social with our guests. The vast majority of people we have over to our home like dogs and enjoy throwing a ball with her, tugging with her or just loving on her. I usually fill a kong for her to keep busy while people are first arriving, especially if it's a lot of new people so they can get in the door and settled. When we're eating she generally goes and hangs out on her bed if we're at the table. In the summer, it's harder because we often have large BBQs and people leave food at nose level or on the ground outside, so I try to keep her inside while food's being served so I don't have to watch her constantly. She always ends up conning someone into letting her outside though. When food's put away - there's always someone out playing frisbee or willing to throw a tennis ball, and that is when she is really in her element.


----------



## Zima (Apr 13, 2013)

My two are opposite of one another unless they know you. If they have known you like my parents or some of my friends theh are all over them. But if your new to my house or been there only a couple times my gsd lab mix will bark for about 10 minutes next to my leg then goes back to normal as if the person isn't there. The gsd boarder collie mix just hides and run away from them for about an hour then will finally come over amd lick them. Wish me luck on my christmas party tonight with these two pups!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

My GSD loves to play with guests to the point we usually have to tell him to "take a break". However, we don't have many guests. When we do, he does get to stay out and socialize. So I voted "Yes".

We usually go over to other family members homes for the holidays. Whether we take him depends on who the other person is and if they have dogs. He usually comes over to his grandmom's house on Christmas Eve and plays with everyone and the kids.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Of course they mingle with guests! 

My dogs enjoy when company comes over, especially if it is people from our club who they know and who will get on the floor and play with them.. lol.

When we are eating or talking they are usually just laying on their bed or on the couch in the living room though. 

We had a friend over who brought her little kids (under 5) with her and my dogs had fun chasing a toy down the hallway that the little ones were throwing for them. Even Stark my non-kid dog (he is okay with kids he knows) enjoyed the interaction and tried to leave out the door (I live in an apartment) when they left! LOL


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, Nikon begs for food and/or brings his toys over and tries to get someone to play fetch or tug. He is always watching me though and will get up and go with me if I move, even if someone else is feeding him or playing with him.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I frequently have people over. Puppy is very excited at first greeting and will beg for attention/food/toy throws. She loves people and loves attention. She will sleep near by if the guests ignore her and don't want to interact.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

It depends on the person visiting. One of my neighbors who comes over on a regular basis doesn't get along with Finn. It's not that he's ever bitten her or shown aggressiveness, but his body language is that of, "I don't like this..." and he usually self-segregates by going upstairs to his bed in our room, on the couch in the parlor, or into his kennel.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Tiffseagles said:


> My GSD loves to play with guests to the point we usually have to tell him to "take a break". However, we don't have many guests. When we do, he does get to stay out and socialize. So I voted "Yes".
> 
> We usually go over to other family members homes for the holidays. Whether we take him depends on who the other person is and if they have dogs. He usually comes over to his grandmom's house on Christmas Eve and plays with everyone and the kids.


That's great. I love the fact he goes to grandma's house.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> That's great. I love the fact he goes to grandma's house.


He loves it... The bath beforehand not so much LOL


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

my last gsd would pick a spot and just observe. never took his eyes off the my daughters. i could see her getting antsy when one was out her line of sight. if one stayed out of her sight she would have to investigate. at this point she patrol back and fourth between the two, and ignore the guests.


----------

